# SEXY SHRIMPS for the win!



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Have to show off my new babes...they're sooo cool. 

ready to be dripped*











*Isn't it such a beauty?*










*Group shot *


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Omg! 
Saltwater? It almost looks like there is little seashells all over him(or her lol) 
Awesome!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahh so those are the sexy shrimp you're talking about. Just got some rest and woke up after being up almost 30hrs. Man was I in zombie mode yesterday. They do look like clown fish in a way. I mean the patterning.

BTW you make it to BA's ok? What do they eat? Interesting little guys. Do they work in small pico or nano tanks? Now I'm intrigued enough to do some research on them.

EDIT:

ROTFL.



> Results for sexy shrimp may contain adult-oriented content.Your SafeSearch filter must be turned off to display these results.


 Hehe.....Muhahahha!!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

They are very tiny shrimp that tend to become more social if you have groups of them. They will be eaten very easily if you have any fish/inverts that prey on small things... they are like the size of a loonie.

BA miss has a few of them instock right now. I think they have them labeled as anemone shrimp


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw em Kweli. they did mislabel them from what I remember!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> I saw em Kweli. they did mislabel them from what I remember!


Not sure its a mislabel... i think they are also called anemone shrimp sometimes, as they can live in an anemone?

Although i cant remember where i heard that, so dont take my word


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Kweli said:


> Not sure its a mislabel... i think they are also called anemone shrimp sometimes, as they can live in an anemone?
> 
> Although i cant remember where i heard that, so dont take my word


Anemone shrimps/crabs tht I have seen are white. those are sexy shrimps, not anemone shrimp IMO .


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

they are avail at menagerie. i saw three or four on Saturday


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

First off, their official name is "Anemone Shrimp" owing to the fact that they host in anemones. Sexy shrimp is an alternate name which people adapt to due to its behaviour.
I got 3 from Lucky's...for a good deal. These lil buggers are not cheap. It's a little hard to feed them so sometimes point feeding is required. so far I've got no fish in there haha. 2.5 gallon pico.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Cool shrimp! Yeah "Sexy shrimp" seems to be the more popular name, cuz they literally wave their abdomen/ asses in the water continuously. Btw, how much did you get the lot for? Just wondering so I can compare prices.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Stunning shrimps!

Will you make a video?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Beijing08 said:


> First off, their official name is "Anemone Shrimp" owing to the fact that they host in anemones. Sexy shrimp is an alternate name which people adapt to due to its behaviour.
> I got 3 from Lucky's...for a good deal. These lil buggers are not cheap. It's a little hard to feed them so sometimes point feeding is required. so far I've got no fish in there haha. 2.5 gallon pico.


I had a couple of them, but I see only one now, it's about 1 1/2 year old, hosting frogspawn (probably because my Anemone is hosted by a pair of clowns).

I don't feed it separately at all.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

conix67 said:


> I had a couple of them, but I see only one now, it's about 1 1/2 year old, hosting frogspawn (probably because my Anemone is hosted by a pair of clowns).
> 
> I don't feed it separately at all.


yes but from my understanding you have an established aquarium, while mine is simply a piece of rock with a few hermits lol. They can't graze the algae and biofilm off like freshwater dwarf shrimps do..so we may have to point feed?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Stunning shrimps!
> 
> Will you make a video?


video's been made 
just haven't uploaded


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

OMGOODNESSS..

I just looked really carefully and the FAT one is actually BERRIED! THERE ARE TINY TINY EGGS under her belly.

It's my first time keeping these guys, so if anyone had success breeding these, I would really appreciate some help. 

p.s. I have no clue how long she's had her eggs for though...since I just bought her.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

any stores have these still? looking for some to add to my tank 


I checked Lucky's and Big Al's (scarb.) today and neither of them had them. 
None at SUM when I went on Friday either.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

j3tang said:


> any stores have these still? looking for some to add to my tank
> 
> I checked Lucky's and Big Al's (scarb.) today and neither of them had them.
> None at SUM when I went on Friday either.


Menagerie might still have a couple left.

Try finding kumar on GTAA he is a distributor and gets these guys in every shipment.

Otherwise, there is a hidden store named Carl's aquarium on Queensway and they should have some in stock as well.

However prices fluctuate, so you may need to compare. For these things, demand is greater than supply.

SUM you'd have to special order them. But most of the time they have these interesting ceatures.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks for the info, Menagerie actually has 1 in stock right now, but might be getting more this week. They're somewhat out of my price range though, what they're asking for.

I've contacted kumar as well, so let's see what he comes back to me with


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw 1 at Big Als (Miss) over the weekend.

In a little kiddie tank floating with their corals


----------

